
Raspberry Pi 4 can handle a wider range of USB adapters thanks to revised design - kristianp
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/21/pi_4_fixed/
======
m-p-3
I think the title would be less confusing if it specifically mentioned that it
supports more USB-C cable and power supplies.

